# Brax Matrix M3CPP Reviews?



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am looking for reviews from anyone who has heard the Brax Matrix M3CPP passive component set? Is the passive network good with this set?

I have looked online and have not found many quality reviews. If you wouldn't mind, please keep answers to the above questions.

Thank any and all for taking the time to respond.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

NO ONE HAS HEARD THESE???


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

There were 2 sets listed for sale in classifieds recently

You may want to check with them

Impressive looking set


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Well despite the lack of reviews tor the Brax M3CPP passive setup, I decided to go ahead and purchase the set. 

The setup will be going in a 2013 Touareg (gas). My install goal is to have the mids and tweets mounted in the a pillars and woofers in stock door location.

I am strongly considering running the passive crossovers in this install. They look simply amazing. After having my Raptor run active, I realize I really do not like the hassle of constant tuning and tweaking. I would like to keep things simple, clean and functional.

I have yet to decide on how to power everything. There is some space next to the spare tire and underneath the spare but not much. I may have enough room for one mosconi amp and 1 smaller footprint amp.

I would love to hear from anyone that is currently running or has ran a passive 3 way. I am also open to any and all feedback. The more I search this forum the more I realize I don't know :shocked:!

Thank you to the members the have responded to me via pm/email all ready.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What size speakers? Tweet? Mid? Woofer?

Are you doing the rear of the truck? Tweet? Mid? or Coaxial?

What kind of physical size do you have for the amplifiers? Actual measurements?


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be looking for update. I would like to try these or the helix.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What size speakers? Tweet? Mid? Woofer?
> 
> Are you doing the rear of the truck? Tweet? Mid? or Coaxial?
> 
> What kind of physical size do you have for the amplifiers? Actual measurements?


Speaker size.
1. woofer - 6.5"
2. mid range - 3"
3. tweeter - 2"

No plans for rear fill. Maybe 1 sub.

Not sure of actual measurements. Here is a thread that SIS did on damn near the exact same Touareg. Only differences are, 

1. Theirs was a Diesel version (no space under spare.)
2. Mine has the factory upgraded dyn system for what its worth.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...fabrication-2013-vw-touareg-tdi-sq-build.html

Take a look at the amp placement. I am not going to do a custom enclosure like that however. Only interested in the one next to the spare and not sure where to put a smaller one (maybe under spare).


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello DIY family,

could you all point me in the direction of some threads that are of members who have had pretty good results running passive 3 way? I know only about 5 percent of members on here run passive lol. 

I would like to read up on some threads and build logs.

Yes, tried the search function.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gallery/103368-le%F3n-1-8-tsi-sq-install.html


This thread may interest you. Focal 3 way with no. 7 passive crossover and dsp

I initially ran my focal no.7 set with the Crossblock and dsp bye recently went full active. Will probably go back at some point.

I was interested in the brax 3 way as well, the passives can be bi-amped as you may already know.

i like the low profile of the tweet/mid which would fit easily in my a-pillars

Looking forward to your build and your evaluation of the brax 3 way set


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I love sound of that set with passive crossovers, just place mid and tweet as close as possible to each other.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> I love sound of that set with passive crossovers, just place mid and tweet as close as possible to each other.


So you are using the same set Matrix 3 way? How much power are you sending to the crossovers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

#1BigMike:
I've owned and listened to the Brax 3-way set your looking at...

From a manufacturing point of view, they are just astounding ! Have to be some of the finest made speakers I've had the pleasure to own. 

From a sound standpoint... they are VERY nice...! 
The midrange is the real jewel... Just am amazing sounding midrange. It can produce a holographic sound that is just enveloping... The Tweeter is also quite nice. It's a bit muted on the top end but could be easily tuned... The midbass is also an amazing unit, looks like a small subwoofer and the cone is very interesting... 

The passive networks are works of art... They really have to be seen and physically held to be fully appreciated... They use only top notch components and offer wonderful amounts of flexibility.

I would highly suggest using an amplifier with some guts to it... I would say 200 watts per channel minimum... I also felt these speakers would benefit from an amplifier that exhibits a high Class A bias...

Well, there's my $0.02


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with everything SQ_TSX said, outstanding set. Worth every penny IMHO.
Feed it with a lot of power.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you soooooo Much! I have been waiting to read something like this. Victor has given me some tips as well. I know not many ppl are running these but I knew there had to be a few lol. I am so pumped. It may take a little longer to get them installed than expected. I am looking to audition a couple of new shops to do the work. Some shop that is very familiar with placement and setting up speakers properly. I have learned that install/tuning is about 80% of the battle.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You doing it right so far- get the best speakers you can afford first, everything else secondary. there is no much you can do as tuning passive system.Me personally i`d take high end passive system over ****ty tuned active.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a few friends run Brax 3way systems......one of them was last year second in EU EMMA CHAMPIONSHIP. He run them active with ODR HU/proc and Brax graphic chrome amps. Midbass in doors, mid +
tw on Apillar on-axis
Second runs midbass in doors and brax dome mid and infinity emit tweet.
both of them have midbass drivers installed free air in HEAVYLY sound deadened doors 4-5 layers of alu damping mats on all metal door parts plus some other treatments, on steel support rings.....bass and midbass is brutal, very well defined with good low extension and very controlled with lots of dynamics and details in bass region. Build quality is on par with their brandname...you can put them side by side with Dyns, JBL 660 gti set, Hat or similar....very nice set of drivers and if I would look for new speaker set this would be one of few options that I would consider.

both of them running them on approx 200-250w rms


----------



## Black Scorpion (Jan 6, 2015)

Never heard first hand but looking at thie pics they seem top notch. And the amps are awesome but so expensive.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Scorpion said:


> Never heard first hand but looking at thie pics they seem top notch. And the amps are awesome but so expensive.


 Have you seen anything awesome for cheap? There is a good reason their amps cost that much.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Have you seen anything awesome for cheap? There is a good reason their amps cost that much.



sig worthy


----------



## Black Scorpion (Jan 6, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Have you seen anything awesome for cheap? There is a good reason their amps cost that much.


Very true, I always wanted to try them out but couldn't swallo spending that much on amps. When you do a build with two or 3 of those things that sticker shock kicks in real quick. That being said if I ever found someone willing to sell theirs and their in good condition and a dollar amount I'm comfortable with I'd go for it.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Have you seen anything awesome for cheap? There is a good reason their amps cost that much.





LBaudio said:


> sig worthy


I second that notion lol!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Contact 6speedcoupe, Don. I think he runs all top of the line Brax matrix plus comp set in his Benz the last few years.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Mike

I got your email, not sure if you got mine. It came through some weird channel, not from the DIYMA message system, other link from DIYMA. And I have not way to check it even in the sent folder.

Looks like you got some very good feedback and good dealer/installer recommendation already.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> Mike
> 
> I got your email, not sure if you got mine. It came through some weird channel, not from the DIYMA message system, other link from DIYMA. And I have not way to check it even in the sent folder.
> 
> Looks like you got some very good feedback and good dealer/installer recommendation already.



Yes sir got your email. This is one of the best forums I have been on. Thank you to everyone who has responded with their thoughts and advice via this thread/pm/email. You all rock. I will continue to post progress as things start to happen. I am also sure I will have more questions along the way lol.

Should I keep the build log here or start a new thread at the appropriate time?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When the time comes, start a new build log that way it will strictly be concentrated on what's been done as opposed to the in depth research. Good luck, and I'm sure she will full enjoy it.


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> I am looking for reviews from anyone who has heard the Brax Matrix M3CPP passive component set? Is the passive network good with this set?
> 
> I have looked online and have not found many quality reviews. If you wouldn't mind, please keep answers to the above questions.
> 
> Thank any and all for taking the time to respond.


How did it went Mike?
I'm about to install my Brax matrix 3 way system, can you give me some helpful tips?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

eric3514 said:


> How did it went Mike?
> I'm about to install my Brax matrix 3 way system, can you give me some helpful tips?


PM SENT.


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> PM SENT.


Thank you Mike!! 


But, what about aiming? Do you recomend off axis or on axis? 
And how would you compare this speaker to others you have had?


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well IK am glad that we are Getting so much Brax LOVE... im still debating on a component set.... its hard to decide what type of build you want to do in a demo car when you have a shop with some really AMAZING brands..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Have you decided ?


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a brax 3way with the 3.1 sitting in the box, a focal krx3 kit, and a no7 kit. I also have a esotar 3ways in the box. So I feel a comparison coming on soon!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see which ones that you'll end up choosing.


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I have 2 other sets of 3 ways I'm going to try and pick up gladen zero pro and helix c63cs


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like you're going to be well armed there sir.


----------

